# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Looking to buy a new sword.

## Cory Nickerson

Greetings.

Been a while since I posted on here, learned a bit here and there since I purchased my first lower-quality sword, and now I'm looking to invest some money into a high quality blade.

I wanted to get some peoples opinions on different manufactures, hear some experiences with different companies, recommendations, etc. My budget is around $1,000.00-$2,000.00.

I don't know of to many manufactures, so I'd love for someone to give me the run down on some well known manufactures of high quality swords. 

I was looking at a Paul Chen Tiger Elite possibly. Would anyone recommend this manufacture or this model?

I'm open to all opinions and recommendations.

Thanks!
Cory Nickerson

----------


## Tom Lim

Hi Cory,

The Tiger katana is a nice peice and will serve you well. Will this be a peice that will see some heavy to moderate use or just sit on the stand for oooohhh and ahhhss. There are better swords for the money if this is budget you are sticking with. I for one really like the Tori series for a production model. Relatively light and alive in the hand and is a handsome sword.

What it will come down to without discussing training mind you is your own taste level and really what you like. Hanwei has a pretty solid reputation and the Tori is a sword worth looking into. Hope this helps.

----------


## tiziano s.

A my student use a MAS ( www.martialartsword.com),  a really handsome sword.
For my experience and know ledged, and thinking to the cutting, if I think how is done L6, I have confidence more in a corean smith working MAS blades that in the Hanwei  industry.
Then, depend what are you looking for in a katana. It’s very personal.
I use a Last Legend bear, very heavy, one inch sori, tsuka shortened ( and so, more heavy) and “customed”  by an Edo tsuba and fuchi.
The better for me.

----------


## Cory Nickerson

> A my student use a MAS ( www.martialartsword.com),  a really handsome sword.
> For my experience and know ledged, and thinking to the cutting, if I think how is done L6, I have confidence more in a corean smith working MAS blades that in the Hanwei  industry.
> Then, depend what are you looking for in a katana. Its very personal.
> I use a Last Legend bear, very heavy, one inch sori, tsuka shortened ( and so, more heavy) and customed  by an Edo tsuba and fuchi.
> The better for me.


The URL could not be found.

Is it http://www.martialartswords.com ?? Think you left off an "S" on the end of sword.

Their Katana's look pretty impressive. How do they handle? They seem very solid and well made.

----------


## Benjamin P.

Consider Citadel.  Forum member Jerry G. and others have good knowledge of Citadel and their quality, and I have so far heard only good things about their quality.

http://www.shadowofleaves.com/katana.htm

In Europe they cost much more and they will soon here too.  The prices on that site are really low and won't last forever once the current stock are sold.  The owner of the site is a top-notch guy and is reliable person to do business with.  Win-win for all.

----------


## J.Williams

I second Citadel because there are several amazing blades on there.

Also Ronin Swords.

The tiger is a great blade but the kisaki is to short for my tastes
but the change in the koshirae is a nice improvement over the very first generation

the kami is another nice blade from hanwei, if it came within horimono I would love it more

if I only had the money this would be my new blade

http://www.shadowofleaves.com/Katana 7.htm

----------


## tiziano s.

Excuse me for the mistake: Yes,  is http://www.martialartswords.com

A my student, has the  MAS: “O kissaki katana”.
I don’ like it because I prefer a strong sori and  a strong heavy, but it’s very sharpened, light and well made.
Though he has also a Citadel, he prefers to use the “O katana”. 
Also other my students have a Citadel Katana, but I prefer MAS for more reasons, for example for L6 steel and not DHN7 steel.
Yes, in Italy Citadel are more expensive, too expensive  in respect of http://www.shadowofleaves.com/katana.htm.

I think that if MAS should have a retailer in Italy, for Citadel ……
It’s my opinion.

----------


## Scott Aaker

hey Cory,
     I bought my first real katana about nine months ago from Bugei. Its the Crane Katana ($1300). I don't know about any other company's methods but when i spoke to the lady at Bugei I was originally wanting the Dragonfly Katana (I fell in love with the tsuka). But the lady asked my height and weight (6'7 225lbs) and suggested that i purchase the Crane as it is a heavier blade and better suited for my size. I love this sword. It handles extremely well, there is no rattling in any of the fittings, and as for the blade's durability? I had a friend who is a fan of swords as well and we were cutting water bottles. He cut with a down stroke and misjudged the amount of strength needed and not only cut the bottle but also the milk crate it was stacked on (clean in half) and hit the tip on my pea gravel patio (i don't have a yard). There really isn't much damage to it at all, just a few nicks in the edge. So i would suggest checking out there site. Good luck, I hope you find a good sword

----------


## Cory Nickerson

> hey Cory,
>      I bought my first real katana about nine months ago from Bugei. Its the Crane Katana ($1300). I don't know about any other company's methods but when i spoke to the lady at Bugei I was originally wanting the Dragonfly Katana (I fell in love with the tsuka). But the lady asked my height and weight (6'7 225lbs) and suggested that i purchase the Crane as it is a heavier blade and better suited for my size. I love this sword. It handles extremely well, there is no rattling in any of the fittings, and as for the blade's durability? I had a friend who is a fan of swords as well and we were cutting water bottles. He cut with a down stroke and misjudged the amount of strength needed and not only cut the bottle but also the milk crate it was stacked on (clean in half) and hit the tip on my pea gravel patio (i don't have a yard). There really isn't much damage to it at all, just a few nicks in the edge. So i would suggest checking out there site. Good luck, I hope you find a good sword


Bugei had some pretty nice stuff. They also offer Hanwei swords as well.

Citadel seems pretty impressive to me. Their quality looks to be outstanding, plus a lifetime warranty on the blade shows their confidence in it.

martialartswords.com also seemed impressive.

I got my eyes on the sword J. Williams posted. A really nice look to the Tsukaito. Really like the over all look of it, as well as the quality.

----------


## Stephan A.

Hi Cory,

I just came on the forum to post some blade pictures and saw this thread.  I think we were the first one that started to offer lifetime warranty on the blade several years ago. Anyways, you can always contact us via email if you have any question. We specialize in custom katanas.

Cheers,
Stephan@MAS

----------


## mscrampton

Last Legend has offered a lifetime warranty on their blades since they started and Citadel has for more than 10 years. Sorry,

Mike

----------


## Stephan A.

Actually you are correct Mike. I remember Last Legend carried the blade replacement policy for long time but it was offered ONLY for tatami cutting practices. MAS was one of the the first forges (or perhaps the first one) to offer blade replacement guarantee for BOTH soft and hard target (bamboo) cutting damages.  I'm not sure to what extent Citadel warranty is applicable though?

----------


## mscrampton

Hi Stephan,

As  they say "An even Keel".  For Citadel they have never shied away from soft or hard targets as long as it's realistic.  10 years ago I had a customer that wanted a Practical katana replaced because it wouldn't cut through a cider block.  So given everything my bottom line is that a "lifetime warranty" is really just a sales gimmick.  Cause it's only as good as the lifetime of the company that sells it.  If your not willing to replace a defective product if used by someone of experience (and that means they know what legitimate cutting targets are) then the business won't remain in business for long.  Dang don't you wish we could get lifetime warranties on everything else??  Wouldn't be nice to see if you could jump that canyon in your brand new Corvette knowing if you survived it would be replaced??  Thankfully I have never had to replace a Last Legend or a Citadel because they have never broken which in my mind I have not sold to fools.

Regards,

Mike

----------


## JasonKim

I dont think the swordsmith in koera better than china. For the L6 blade, you can spend just 200-300usd 1060steel sword made in chian, that is enough functional and more resonable.

----------


## Stephan A.

> I dont think the swordsmith in koera better than china. For the L6 blade, you can spend just 200-300usd 1060steel sword made in chian, that is enough functional and more resonable.


Hi Jason:

Of course you say that Jason. Don't you run a forge in China? lol. Well, let's not hijack the thread with my stick is better than your stick argument (well...I sort of did that already but will definitely stop.)

----------


## Chandra Hermawan

> Hi Cory,
> 
> I just came on the forum to post some blade pictures and saw this thread.  I think we were the first one that started to offer lifetime warranty on the blade several years ago. Anyways, you can always contact us via email if you have any question. We specialize in custom katanas.
> 
> Cheers,
> Stephan@MAS


Hi Stephan,

I'm also looking for a custom high quality blade. I have emailed you several times about the horimono but haven't get a reply yet. Does my mail go to the spam folder ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Stephan A.

Hey Chandra,

Actually I replied to your emails but I think your spam filter is removing our replies. I will send another one from gmail account.
Thanks,

Stephan

----------


## Benjamin Chin

> I for one really like the Tori series for a production model. Relatively light and alive in the hand and is a handsome sword.


I second to that  :Big Grin:

----------

